#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chaiyaphum - Tat Ton National Park

## dirtydog

*Tat Ton National Park*

*Chaiyaphum*

*General Information* 

Tat Ton National Park located on Phu Lan ka Mountain range in Phu Lan Ka conservation forest. The park has total area of 217.18 km2. It was designated to be National Park on the 31st December 1980 as the 23rd national park of Thailand. This area is a part of Lum Pa Tao river source and flow to meet Shee River which is utilized by the  Isaan People. 




*Geography* 

It is on Phu Lanka Mountains. Most of the land is on the highland and surrounded by mountains. In the central is lowland. There are three peaks: Phu Kaset, Phu Dee, and Phu Youk. Each peak is the water sources as well as Dtan-dta-nod Waterfall. The river is flowing though Muang District, Chaiyapoom. 

*Climate* 

There are three seasons of weather as the following: 
Summer  between February-May, the weather is very hot. Most of tourists prefer to go to the waterfall. 
Rainy  between June  September, Dtad-Ton waterfall is very beautiful during this time. 
Winter  between October-January, the average weather is about 13c 

*Flora and Fauna* 




The Park consists of dipterocarp forest and dry evergreen forest, important flora are Shorea Obtusa, Shorea Siamensis, Dipterocarpus tuberculatus, Dipterocarpus obtusifollus, Semecarpus and Pterocarpus macrocarpus. Wildlife are found here e.g. barking deer, wild pig, mangoose, siamese hare, squirrel, shrew, red junglefowl and birds.

----------

